# Adobe Premiere & Schrift "einfließen" lassen



## mezziaz (26. April 2004)

Hallo,
nachdem ich schon einige Videos mit Adobe's "Premiere" erstellt habe, möchte ich nun meine Intros etwas verbessern. Und zwar möchte ich die Schrift nicht mehr so lapidar einblenden, sondern sie nun "einfliegen" lassen. Das habe ich mir so vorgestellt, dass ich mir einen schönen zb. metallischen Hintergrund nehme und nun kurze Streifen von link nach rechts durch das Bild fliegen lasse, in denen der jeweilige Text aufblendet und im Bild für ein paar Sekunden stehen bleibt. Leider suche ich schon seit längerer Zeit erfolglos nach einer Anregung zur Umsetzung dieser Idee. Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr mir dabei etwas helfen könntet. Vielen Dank.
mfg mezzi


----------



## gernegut (27. April 2004)

Hallo,

benutze den TitleDesigner von APPRO und Deine Kreativität und das Handbuch oder AFX (Pro) und Das Handbuch und Deine Kreativität. F1 funktioniert in beiden Fällen.

Ad Deus

PS: Verschieben -> Video etc...


----------

